# cx88-dvb module v4l-dvb-hg disappeared (dvb-t,mythtv)

## phsdv

After rebuilding the kernel modules, which re-emerge media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg, the cx88-dvb modules disappeared. This module I needed for watching dvb-t on my hauppaugge HVR4000 card. Apparently things have changed in the v4l-dvb-hg. First question; where can I find info on these changes, I do not mean the changelog, there is way too much information in there. But are there some announcements made that can be helpfull for me?

Second questions how do I get my dvb-t back? When dvb-t used to work I had at least the following modules loaded:

```
cx22702 cx24116 dvb_pll cx88_dvb
```

The following modules gets loaded now, but mythth (0.21) can not find a dvb-t card. Anyone knows how to get my dvb-t back up running under mythtv?

```
wm8775                  4396  0 

tuner_simple           13072  1 

tuner_types             8064  1 tuner_simple

tda9887                 8836  1 

tda8290                11784  0 

tuner                  23876  0 

cx8800                 25008  0 

cx88xx                 62760  1 cx8800

ir_common              38660  1 cx88xx

i2c_algo_bit            6020  1 cx88xx

tveeprom               11652  1 cx88xx

v4l2_common            11648  3 wm8775,tuner,cx8800

videodev               37024  5 wm8775,tuner,cx8800,cx88xx,v4l2_common

v4l1_compat            12036  1 videodev

videobuf_dma_sg         9476  2 cx8800,cx88xx

videobuf_core          13700  3 cx8800,cx88xx,videobuf_dma_sg

btcx_risc               3592  2 cx8800,cx88xx
```

----------

## Leon_UK

I'm not sure why it dont work for you, i use the cx88-dvb module to for c2388x chipset support  and i'm using media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2 

Though I do have cx88 support compiled into the kernel not sure if you have done the same.

mythtv, Xawtv and mplayer all see and can use my card.

----------

## phsdv

I was using the modules from v4l-dvb-hg because they used not to be in the kernel. It seems like they moved out of the hg into the kernel. I am now compiling the kernel modules. Thanks for the tip

----------

## eduardhc

 *phsdv wrote:*   

> I was using the modules from v4l-dvb-hg because they used not to be in the kernel. It seems like they moved out of the hg into the kernel. I am now compiling the kernel modules. Thanks for the tip

 

What kernel version are you using? Modules from LinuxTV hg regularly gets moved into mainstream kernel every new release, but you should check if the in-kernel ones are really suitable for your card. Even if they have entered the kernel this doesn't mean that the in-kernel version fully supports your device yet (as there are additional components in a card like tuners, demuxers, etc... that needs to be supported also in order to really support the card).

Anyway, cx88-dvb module is still obviously inside LinuxTV HG, and for an HVR-4000 you'll probably need to continue using the HG version and not the in-kernel one. So it it doesn't build for you please take a look at this thread I opened in LinuxTV some weeks ago. It might be very well related to your problem:

http://article.gmane.org/gmane.linux.drivers.video-input-infrastructure/1294/match=

Regards, 

  Eduard

----------

## phsdv

 *eduardhc wrote:*   

> What kernel version are you using? Modules from LinuxTV hg regularly gets moved into mainstream kernel every new release, but you should check if the in-kernel ones are really suitable for your card. Even if they have entered the kernel this doesn't mean that the in-kernel version fully supports your device yet (as there are additional components in a card like tuners, demuxers, etc... that needs to be supported also in order to really support the card).

 I am using 2.6.27-r8. Last night I found out that it does not recognize the HVR4000 yet.

 *eduardhc wrote:*   

> Anyway, cx88-dvb module is still obviously inside LinuxTV HG, and for an HVR-4000 you'll probably need to continue using the HG version and not the in-kernel one. So it it doesn't build for you please take a look at this thread I opened in LinuxTV some weeks ago. It might be very well related to your problem: 
> 
> http://article.gmane.org/gmane.linux.drivers.video-input-infrastructure/1294/match=

 Yes, this seems more likely to be the problem. Later today I'll try to manually configure the hg version / kconfig and see if I can get it working again.

----------

## phsdv

Good news, tonight the v4l-dvb-hg is working for me again, the missing modules are back. And after some fiddling mythtv is working with the card again.

Now the question is, how can I get a specific version of the HG? I do not want to go to a lot of trouble again next time I am rebuilding the modules and at the sametime HG has changed.

----------

## eduardhc

 *phsdv wrote:*   

> Good news, tonight the v4l-dvb-hg is working for me again, the missing modules are back. And after some fiddling mythtv is working with the card again.
> 
> Now the question is, how can I get a specific version of the HG? I do not want to go to a lot of trouble again next time I am rebuilding the modules and at the sametime HG has changed.

 

Don't use v4l-dvb-hg ebuild. Instead, simply issue 'hg clone http://linuxtv.org/hg/v4l-dvb' to clone HG repository and work with it. You can also use '-r <rev>' to query for a specific revision. There's more info about it in LinuxTV wiki.

Regards, 

  Eduard

----------

